# It's after Christmas sale time!



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok ladies (and gents). All the local department stores are having 70% off sales. I'm thinking of heading out to the factory outlet stores tomorrow. Maybe even the Patagonia store. 

What are y'all buying?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> What are y'all buying?


A new heating system and new flooring for my family room.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

new countertop for my bathroom. 

//lame.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

A new watch- Seiko.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Countertop? Heating system and flooring??? C'mon ladies it's 70% off time at the Saks and Bloomingdales!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Blue Sugar said:


> A new watch- Seiko.


Now you're talkin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok, I went to the outlet stores. 

Timberland has a 70% off sale going but didn't have anything I wanted. 

Eddy Bauer - Eddy? Yes, Eddy...hey this _is _a cycling forum - had some great stuff. Turtlenecks for $5.99. 

Ralph Lauren had some nice stuff too but their discounts were only like 20%. 

Lucky jeans has a buy one get the second one at 1/2 price promotion so I got two pairs of jeans. I had never tried Lucky jeans before. They are my new love. 

That is all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

il sogno said:


> Ok ladies (and gents). All the local department stores are having 70% off sales. I'm thinking of heading out to the factory outlet stores tomorrow. Maybe even the Patagonia store.
> 
> What are y'all buying?



A mud bath in Calistoga!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

g-race said:


> A mud bath in Calistoga!


I could really go for that.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

It's a bit late now, but I hit up DSW w/a couple of other bike chicks this weekend, 40-80% off. Got three pair (boots, sneakers, high heels) for $109. Not too shabby.

Also made it to the Levi's store on Lexington Ave. a couple of weeks ago, spent $200 and change total but got a nice lined blazer/jacket for half price; scarf and two cute shirts.

Still need jeans, dress pants, winter hat, camisoles.....


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Countertop? Heating system and flooring??? C'mon ladies it's 70% off time at the Saks and Bloomingdales!!!


I would, except I'm spending most of my free cash on things for the family room.

I'm eying some new dinnerware, but I can't justify it right now. The stuff I have now is perfectly good and only about 5 years old.


----------

